# Powercommander V Maps



## GermanBrute (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello, I come fro Germany, and I have ordered a PC3 for my Brute Force. But the dealer send me a PCV. The Problem is there is only one Map to download for stock bike. I have a Muzzy full exhaust and snorkeld the bike. Where can i find a Map for download? Please help.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

We do not have any PCV maps as of yet.
Hopefully people will contribute some as the PCV becomes more widely used.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The only thing I could think of is find someone with the same or close to same mods as you and see if they will email theirs to you. Do you have anyone close to you that tuned EFI's on a wideband?


----------



## GermanBrute (Feb 17, 2010)

If I download the PC 3 Map for the Muzzy and write the data in the PC5 Map. Will it go?? Is it normal that the pipes from the Muzzy the first 4 Inches from the cylinder glows? Thanks for answer and excuse my bad English.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i do not that think that will work. inside the djm file, the device info is written into it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

no it is not normal for the first 4 inches to glow. you are running lean. they should have some maps for the pcv now.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I posted my pcV map last month. Its in the downloads section. It was made by fuelmoto for my 09 efi brute with hmf swamp and 3" air snorkel.


----------



## Hondarecoveryunit (Aug 14, 2016)

robisra said:


> I posted my pcV map last month. Its in the downloads section. It was made by fuelmoto for my 09 efi brute with hmf swamp and 3" air snorkel.


May be an old thread here but is there anyway you could lead me in the direction of the map you posted robisra? I have similar setup and can't find a good map


----------

